# Aufbaubrett Alutech Cheap Trick



## imkreisdreher (24. September 2016)

Da ich noch keinen Aufbaubericht über eines meiner Bikes geschrieben habe, dachte ich, wird aber mal Zeit! Zuerst eine Fanes, dann das Bike der Woche: Last Fastforward mit Plus, einem Mondraker Dune und jetzt dem unspektakulärsten, dem Cheap Trick.

Es fing mal wieder so an: Ich habe mir an einem Bikeparktag ganz zu Anfang das Vorderrad und eine Rahmenachse zerstört und hatte nichts zum fahren. Ein Ersatzrad wäre schon nicht verkehrt! In den tiefen des Bikemarkts stolperte ich über einen Cheaptrickrahmen für schmales Geld und ich schlug zu. Ob die Größe passte war mir völlig Banane, da ich mit meinem Dune L eine derartige Länge gewöhnt bin, das fast alles andere sowieso zu kurz gewesen wäre.

Ich möchte keine riesen Story draus machen, sondern nur ein paar Bilder teilen und ein Bike im Aufbau zeigen, dass im momentanen Zustand etwas bemitleidenswert ist.

Der Rahmen stammt wohl von 2006 und hat schon ein bewegtes Leben hinter sich, inklusive innigem Verhältnis zu einer Rohloffnabe.

So sah der Rahmen aus, als ich ihn aus dem Paket geschält hatte:








Erstmal alles abbauen: Wenn ich auf dem Fahrrad stehe, brauche ich doch eigentlich nur unten Kugeln, korrekt?


 

Meine liebe Mühe hatte ich, die Ausfallenden abzubauen, ob die jemals abmontiert wurden?
Das Schaltauge hat leider etwas gelitten, ich hoffe, dass das noch genug Material ist...


 

Als Ersatzrad... Einfach aufbauen im abgerockten superusedlook hatte ich erst gedacht. Konnte ich aber nicht. Im Moment ist der Rahmen in Fellbach bei der Firma Götz zum entlacken. So soll er dann auch bleiben, schön raw! Trotzdem wird es ein Budgetaufbau mit sinnvoller Komponentenwahl...
Einiges ist noch in der Restekiste oder schon auf gewissen Plattformen erkauft. Zusätzlich teste ich ein paar Billigteile aus Asien. Im Grunde ein krasses Kontrastprogramm zum Dune.

Die Ausfallenden bekommen Titanschrauben, wenn ich etwas nicht leiden kann, dann sind es rostende Schrauben...


----------



## Lexx85 (24. September 2016)

Bin gespannt, wann geht's weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppl- (24. September 2016)

Dabei


----------



## imkreisdreher (24. September 2016)

Lexx85 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, wann geht's weiter


Nur Geduld... Ein paar der Teile hab ich aber mal fotografiert:


----------



## Lexx85 (24. September 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Nur Geduld... Ein paar der Teile hab ich aber mal fotografiert:




Bei der Ahead-Kappe musst du echt vorsichtig sein. Hatte die selbe, nur kurz, das Alu Is so unglaublich weich..... Ich würde sie nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## imkreisdreher (24. September 2016)

Lexx85 schrieb:


> Bei der Ahead-Kappe musst du echt vorsichtig sein. Hatte die selbe, nur kurz, das Alu Is so unglaublich weich..... Ich würde sie nicht mehr kaufen.


Ich würde sie auch nicht mehr kaufen, ist aber da und sieht spannend aus 
Edit: Ist 7075er Alu und darf mit 5Nm angedreht werden, so unstabil also nicht.


----------



## der-gute (25. September 2016)

Geiler Shit hier!

der Liteville-Aufkleber bleibt aber auf dem Unterrohr...oder?


----------



## imkreisdreher (28. September 2016)

Heute kam ein neues Teil:






Die roten Farbtöne sind in der Realität ähnlicher und passen zusammen.


----------



## imkreisdreher (5. Oktober 2016)

Sodele, es geht weiter:
Heute hat der Paketbote die Gabel gebracht und ich musste erstmal nochmal hinschauen... seht selbst:


 

Im Paket war auch keine Polsterung zu finden... 

Naja zum Glück unbeschädigt aber etwas schwer: 2393g ohne Achse.
Da bin ich aber zuversichtlich, ich muss den Schaft noch 2cm absägen, da spare ich bestimmt noch ein halbes Kilo


----------



## -N0bodY- (5. Oktober 2016)

.... das schreit ja fast nach einem neuen Fred; "Zeigt her die seltsamsten Verpackungen" 

Sowas ist mir auch noch nicht unter gekommen. Das die Post das so überhaupt angenommen hat.....


----------



## Lexx85 (5. Oktober 2016)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> .... das schreit ja fast nach einem neuen Fred; "Zeigt her die seltsamsten Verpackungen"
> 
> Sowas ist mir auch noch nicht unter gekommen. Das die Post das so überhaupt angenommen hat.....




Wundert mich auch,.. das kann die Maschine doch garnicht werden...  

Wieviel FW hat den die Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (5. Oktober 2016)

Die Pike 409 hat 95-140mm stufenlos durch U-Turn verstellbaren Federweg.


----------



## imkreisdreher (13. Oktober 2016)

Da sich der Rahmen etwas verspätet, die Firma Götz Pulverbeschichtung hatte Probleme mit deren Anlage, mal ein eine Kleinigkeit zwischendurch.
Die IS2000 Aufnahme der Pike war derart uneben und schief, die musste plan gefräst werden. Ich hatte bei der ersten Montage gedacht, einen Fehler begangen zu haben, weil der Bremsadapter so schepp stand - nix, das geht auf die fehlende Nachbearbeitung des Tauchrohrs seitens Rock Shox zurück. Jetzt siehts gerade aus und die Bremse lässt sich montieren:


----------



## imkreisdreher (16. Oktober 2016)

So, der Rahmen ist gekommen:
Erstmal ein paar Bilder ohne Bearbeitung der Oberfläche... Das rechte Ausfallende ist als einziges gestrahlt, da es eloxiert war.


 


 


 


 


 



Als erstes musste der Zughalter vom Umwerfer verschwinden:



Beim Hinterrad wurde ich übers Ohr gehauen, da musste ich grad mal neun neue Speichen auf der Antriebseite verbauen, die alten waren total verbogen:



So langsam nimmt das Rad Form an, die Gabel hat neue Dichtungen und neues Öl bekommen und geht jetzt hoffentlich wieder wie neu, beziehungsweise besser, weil ich im Casting Fox 20WT Gold verwende...

Die Oberfläche habe ich nur ein bisschen mit Schleifvlies und Schleifschwamm zum schöner aussehen bewegt, so ein bisschen Patina ist gewünscht...


 


 


 


 
Die Zugführung verstehe ich nicht, es gab doch auch schon vor zehn Jahren Schaltwerke mit Schaltzug, ich musste jetzt Bremse und Schaltzug an eine Führung kabelbindern...


----------



## imkreisdreher (18. Oktober 2016)

So, der Antrieb ist weitestgehend montiert, nur der Schalthebel fehlt noch. Insgesamt braucht es auch nur noch einen Lenker, damit das Radl fährt. Ich bekomme vorübergehend einen geliehen, es wird aber noch ein passender kommen...




Für meine Fanes hatte ich aus Alublech ein Headbadge gemacht, da ist noch eines übrig. Ich fand es etwas "to much" als ich es an das kleine Steuerrohr vom Cheap Trick gehalten habe. Vielleicht ändert sich das aber noch 



So sieht es an dem Steuerrohr der Fanes aus...:


----------



## imkreisdreher (18. Oktober 2016)

So, heute ist es soweit fertig geworden, dass ich eine Tour fahren konnte:


 


 

Jetzt muss nur noch gemacht werden:
-Gabel absägen
-breiter Lenker


----------



## Lexx85 (19. Oktober 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> So, heute ist es soweit fertig geworden, dass ich eine Tour fahren konnte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sehr hübsch, hast du es mal gewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (19. Oktober 2016)

Lexx85 schrieb:


> Sehr hübsch, hast du es mal gewogen?


Ne, aber fühlt sich sauschwer an...  
Wenn sich die Gelegenheit ergibt, wiege ich das Rad mal...


----------



## imkreisdreher (25. Oktober 2016)

Hier mal ein paar vorläufige Bilder, muss ich nochmal mit mehr Konzentration machen...:


----------



## Lexx85 (25. Oktober 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar vorläufige Bilder, muss ich nochmal mit mehr Konzentration machen...:


Gefällt mir richtig richtig gut! Hättest du es jetzt mal an der Waage?


----------



## imkreisdreher (31. Oktober 2016)

Ne, gewogen hab ich noch nicht, da ich keine Waage besitze und mir das Gewicht herzlich egal ist. Falls ich mal bei einem Radladen vorbei komme, werde ich nach einer Waage fragen.

So, jetzt gehts gleich in den Wald...


----------



## imkreisdreher (5. November 2016)

Nachdem das Rattern der Kette von dem Asiakettenblatt immer schlimmer wird und sich die Kette unten auch nicht mehr gut löst und stark vibriert, erkläre ich das Experiment als gescheitert und montiere ein vernünftiges Kettenblatt von absolute black.


----------



## imkreisdreher (6. November 2016)

Und montiert: Endlich funktioniert der Antrieb wie er soll.


----------



## imkreisdreher (28. November 2016)

Es gibt wieder mal kleine Neuerungen:


 




Eine neue Sattelstütze, damit der Sattel weiter nach vorne kommt.


 

Für die Gabel gab es eine Fast-Druckstufeneinheit. Leider funktioniert sie noch nicht wie gewünscht. Die Dämpfung hätte ich gerne um Faktor 2-3 straffer


----------



## Lexx85 (28. November 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Es gibt wieder mal kleine Neuerungen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr geil!


----------



## imkreisdreher (2. Dezember 2016)

@Lexx85 mal für dich die Gewichte... 



 
Neuigkeiten:
Laufradsatz komplett ersetzt gegen was leichtes und insbesondere tubelessfähig! Reifen sind auch neu: Conti Kaiser Projekt ProTection Apex tubeless aufgezogen, ein richtig guter Reifen.
Naben Funworks, Flow, d-light und Polyax...


 


Demnächst kommt noch ein leichtes Teil, aber dass verrate ich natürlich noch nicht


----------



## imkreisdreher (14. Dezember 2016)

Es ist soweit... Ein Bikemarktschnäppchen dem ich nicht widerstehen konnte ist montiert. Eine Sram S2210 Kurbelgarnitur (Baugleich mit X01 und XX1 etc.) mit neuem absolute black Kettenblatt schmückt ab sofort das Cheap Trick und macht deutlich, dass die Race Face Kurbel sehr schwer ist. Die Fast Druckstufe ist auf dem Weg zu MRC, ich bin gespannt, ob die dann so funktioniert, dass ich sie gut finde.
Dieser Ausbaustand wird vermutlich so bleiben, jetzt ist das Dune dran und muss für die kommende Saisson vorbereitet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zipfelklatsche (14. Dezember 2016)

Echt super geworden  Das Teil schreit ja förmlich nach Spaß


----------



## Lexx85 (15. Dezember 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Es ist soweit... Ein Bikemarktschnäppchen dem ich nicht widerstehen konnte ist montiert. Eine Sram S2210 Kurbelgarnitur (Baugleich mit X01 und XX1 etc.) mit neuem absolute black Kettenblatt schmückt ab sofort das Cheap Trick und macht deutlich, dass die Race Face Kurbel sehr schwer ist. Die Fast Druckstufe ist auf dem Weg zu MRC, ich bin gespannt, ob die dann so funktioniert, dass ich sie gut finde.
> Dieser Ausbaustand wird vermutlich so bleiben, jetzt ist das Dune dran und muss für die kommende Saisson vorbereitet werden.



Sehr geil, auch das Gewicht! ;-)


----------



## Piefke (16. Dezember 2016)

Mir gefällt der Aufbau, wie das Bike überhaupt. Mir würden nur das zweite KB und eine verstellbare Sattelstütze fehlen.


----------



## imkreisdreher (19. Dezember 2016)

Mir kommt an kein MTB mehr ein zweites Kettenblatt.   Variostütze wäre für das Winterrad irgendwie übertrieben...

Ein Bild von gestern...


----------



## Lexx85 (19. Dezember 2016)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Mir kommt an kein MTB mehr ein zweites Kettenblatt.   Variostütze wäre für das Winterrad irgendwie übertrieben...
> 
> Ein Bild von gestern...



Nice!


----------



## imkreisdreher (28. Dezember 2016)

Unterwegs in der Heimat:


----------



## imkreisdreher (1. Januar 2017)

Das Cheap Trick kommt rum...

Auf dem Schauinsland:


 


 

Blick vom Kybfelsen:


 

Start Canadian Trail:


 

Den "Badish Moon Rising"- Trail bin ich auch gefahren, aber der ist sowas von für die Katz', da tut es mir wirklich Leid um die viele vergeudete Arbeitszeit!


----------



## imkreisdreher (4. Januar 2017)

mal wieder hinterm Haus...


----------



## Sewerrider (4. Januar 2017)

Hätt ich auch gern hinter'm haus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (22. Januar 2017)

Es fährt noch, kleiner Beweis:


----------



## imkreisdreher (12. Februar 2017)

Nachdem ich aus der Bremse noch mehr raus holen möchte, teste ich jetzt mit der Magura Storm die Uberbike Components Beläge.
Die hintere Bremse lässt sich mit der tollen kleinen 1mm Passscheibe von Hope unter der Scheibe gut einstellen:


----------



## DAKAY (12. Februar 2017)

Schönes Ratt.

#mussnichtimmerstahlsein


----------



## Seppl- (13. Februar 2017)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Schönes Ratt.
> 
> #mussnichtimmerstahlsein


#stahlisaberschotollerer


----------



## imkreisdreher (13. Februar 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> #stahlisaberschotollerer


Stahl macht auch nicht schneller, also ist das völlig Banane


----------



## Seppl- (13. Februar 2017)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Stahl macht auch nicht schneller, also ist das völlig Banane


wenn man aber dran Leckt, is es leckerererer 

#haha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (13. Februar 2017)

Schnelligkeit wird überbewertet. 

Spass muss es machen!

#ichwillspass
#dasmussbraaapentuen
#stahloderaluhauptsachekeincarbon


----------



## imkreisdreher (13. Februar 2017)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Schnelligkeit wird überbewertet.
> 
> Spass muss es machen!
> 
> ...



Schnell=Spaß!

Auch mit der Materialvorliebe sind wir offensichtlich völlig unterschiedlicher Meinung.

#braaapkommtdannvonalleine


----------



## imun (13. Februar 2017)

#deathgripbythepussy 
#startenwirjetzthiernesession


----------



## DAKAY (13. Februar 2017)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Schnell=Spaß!
> 
> Auch mit der Materialvorliebe sind wir offensichtlich völlig unterschiedlicher Meinung.
> 
> #braaapkommtdannvonalleine



Ich sehe das so, als erstes kommt immer der Flow, dadurch spass und schnell, wobei schnell Spass macht, aber schnell für Spass nicht zwingend erforderlich ist da der Flow alleine ja schon Spass macht. 


#odersoähnlich
#Flowistwichtigeralsdeutschland


----------



## imkreisdreher (9. März 2017)

Magura Storm sind keine gute Kombi zur RX, zu dick finde ich. Also die Originalscheiben, die bin ich schon mal zwei Jahre gefahren, die gehen gut, klingeln nur manchmal ein bisschen. Die Uberbike Components Semimetallic Beläge sind aber super, vorallem auch die Preis/Leistung.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Motivation zum Umbauen.

Leider sind nun schon wieder, nach ~700km die zwei XT Ritzel 11 und 13 so verschlissen, dass die Kette drüber rutscht. Falls jemand da eine haltbarere Variante kennt, bitte melden.


----------



## imun (9. März 2017)

Hast du das Fanes eigentlich verkauft?
Vielleicht nen größeres Blatt vorne fahren 
Ne Stahlkassette versuchen


----------



## imkreisdreher (9. März 2017)

imun schrieb:


> Hast du das Fanes eigentlich verkauft?
> Vielleicht nen größeres Blatt vorne fahren
> Ne Stahlkassette versuchen


DIE Fanes habe ich schon vor längerer Zeit verkauft, ja. 
Vorne fahre ich 32Oval und hinten 11-36 10-fach PG-1070 mit 11,13,15 durch Shimano XT erstetzt und jetzt dann nochmal. Noch größer vorne wird dann zu krass für mich. Bin damit zwar auch in Freiburg auf die Berge gefahren, aber das macht mir nicht so Spaß 
Die Kassette ist doch aus Stahl...


----------



## imun (9. März 2017)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> DIE Fanes



#sorry
#sageigentlichimmerDIE
#

Hmm. Hab am 45650B 2fach weil mir 1fach am Hardtail nicht reicht. An der Fanes habe ich nur nen 30oval mit 11-46


----------



## Felger (9. März 2017)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Magura Storm sind keine gute Kombi zur RX, zu dick finde ich. Also die Originalscheiben, die bin ich schon mal zwei Jahre gefahren, die gehen gut, klingeln nur manchmal ein bisschen. Die Uberbike Components Semimetallic Beläge sind aber super, vorallem auch die Preis/Leistung.
> Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Motivation zum Umbauen.
> 
> Leider sind nun schon wieder, nach ~700km die zwei XT Ritzel 11 und 13 so verschlissen, dass die Kette drüber rutscht. Falls jemand da eine haltbarere Variante kennt, bitte melden.


evtl ist die Kette schon durch?


----------



## imkreisdreher (9. März 2017)

Felger schrieb:


> evtl ist die Kette schon durch?


Das fragt jeder, dem ist aber nicht so. Ich prüfe regelmäßig mit dem Tool von Parktool. Das kommt einfach von unseren flachen Trails, die man alle wie ein Verrückter treten muss und das natürlich immer in den größten Gängen...


imun schrieb:


> Hmm. Hab am 45650B 2fach weil mir 1fach am Hardtail nicht reicht. An der Fanes habe ich nur nen 30oval mit 11-46


bei 11-46 müsste man ja eigentlich 34oval fahren...
Am Enduro mit 10-42 fuhr ich 30oval, jetzt hab ich ein neues mit 32oval...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (9. März 2017)

War bisher noch nicht so fit durch das Rauchen und mein bissle Gewicht 
Ich muss definitiv mehr trainieren dieses Jahr und dann werd ich wohl große Blätter fahren


----------



## imkreisdreher (9. März 2017)

imun schrieb:


> War bisher noch nicht so fit durch das Rauchen und mein bissle Gewicht
> Ich muss definitiv mehr trainieren dieses Jahr und dann werd ich wohl große Blätter fahren


Klar, kann ich verstehen. Ich will auch fitter werden, ganz nach dem Motto #mehrbumms!


----------



## imun (9. März 2017)

#gibgas 
#aufgehts 
#abnächsterwocheläufts


----------



## imkreisdreher (30. März 2017)

imkreisdreher schrieb:


> Magura Storm sind keine gute Kombi zur RX, zu dick finde ich. Also die Originalscheiben, die bin ich schon mal zwei Jahre gefahren, die gehen gut, klingeln nur manchmal ein bisschen. Die Uberbike Components Semimetallic Beläge sind aber super, vorallem auch die Preis/Leistung.



Kommando zurück! Die Magura Storm funktionieren, wenn man sie penibel ausrichtet. In Kombination mit den Uberbike Belägen ist die Bremse mittlerweile äußerst bremsig! So bleibts jetzt. (Falls jemand Formula Scheiben braucht, sind wieder demontiert...)

Am Enduro mit V4 hab ich jetzt auch die Uberbike (diesmal Race Matrix) mit den Storm kombiniert und bislang sind die Erfahrungen hervorragend. Endlich die Hope-Sensibilität mit ordentlich Bremsleistung.

Heute habe ich noch ein klein wenig die Winterspuren vom Rahmen entfernt:


----------



## downi (31. März 2017)

Wo sind die ganzen schönen Bilder hin? Echt schade sowas, entaboniert


----------



## imkreisdreher (31. März 2017)

downi schrieb:


> Wo sind die ganzen schönen Bilder hin? Echt schade sowas, entaboniert


Sind im Thread doch noch drin, größer gibts nicht mehr. Adios!


----------



## downi (31. März 2017)

Jetzt sehe ich die auch wieder. 10 mal den Browser aktualisiert. Nicht das ich mir jetzt doof vorkomme, aber so ein bisschen schon
 Sorry für OT
Trotzdem schönes Bike


----------



## Seppl- (31. März 2017)

downi schrieb:


> Jetzt sehe ich die auch wieder. 10 mal den Browser aktualisiert. Nicht das ich mir jetzt doof vorkomme, aber so ein bisschen schon
> Sorry für OT



Hey bei mir spinnt das Forum auch übel! 

#easy


----------



## DAKAY (31. März 2017)

Seppl- schrieb:


> Hey bei mir spinnt das Forum auch übel!
> 
> #easy


Sicher, dass das das Forum is? 

#ätsch
#peace


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## downi (31. März 2017)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Sicher, dass das das Forum is?
> 
> #ätsch
> #peace


Also irgendwas ist es, unter verschiedenen OSen(MS,Linux) und verschiedenen Browsern(FF,Chrome) gehts meist. Heute morgen aber nicht! Selbst mein Händy zeigt jetzt die Bilder an. Muss man nicht erklären können! 
Oder liegts an mir, ich bin einfach aufgestanden heute morgen und hab alles so wie immer gemacht. Fatal!


----------



## -N0bodY- (31. März 2017)

Nein, es liegt/lag nicht an Dir.

Bei mir waren die Bilder heute Vormittag auch nicht sichtbar.


----------



## imkreisdreher (22. Juni 2017)

Die Reifen wurde reklamiert, weil sie fürchterlich geschwitzt haben, jetzt sind beide neu!
Die nächsten Tage kommt noch ein schönes Stück Aluminium, da muss ich aber vor dem Umbau noch was dran machen... bleibt gespannt.


 
Pedale muss sich das Bike mit meinem Hauptrad teilen, die sind auch gestern gekommen. Die Atlas sind bei mir jetzt unten durch - da hab ich drei Mal reklamiert.


----------



## imkreisdreher (30. September 2017)

Den Answer Vorbau konnte ich nicht mehr sehen. Jetzt ists ein Easton Havoc...


----------



## imkreisdreher (24. Oktober 2017)

Falls jemand einen Cheap Trick Rahmen mit Steuersatz sucht, können wir gerne darüber reden, macht mir ein Angebot.


----------



## DAKAY (24. Oktober 2017)

Was kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imkreisdreher (24. Oktober 2017)

Das ist noch offen, etwas länger und fullyger ist aber anvisiert


----------



## imkreisdreher (8. November 2017)

Sodele, es gibt ein neues Projekt: Transition Bottlerocket, schaut doch mal vorbei...
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bottlerocket-l-transition-ein-aufbau.860144/

PS.: Den Cheap Trick Rahmen mit der Pike kann man kaufen... 
PPS.: Konnte man...


----------



## Zonerider (2. März 2018)

Moin. Schön beschrieben, binauch am schauen/gucken/machenmit nem DDU CT.
Einige Fragen an dich, Tretlagerbreite, welcher SS geht noch vomGewicht, wie ist
Forke gelaufen, 140mm oder machen 160 auch Sinn?


----------



## imkreisdreher (2. März 2018)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Moin. Schön beschrieben, binauch am schauen/gucken/machenmit nem DDU CT.
> Einige Fragen an dich, Tretlagerbreite, welcher SS geht noch vomGewicht, wie ist
> Forke gelaufen, 140mm oder machen 160 auch Sinn?


Tretlagerbreite war 68mm, also 73er Innenlager mit Spacern.
Was du mit SS bezgl. Gewicht meinst, versteh ich nicht.
Die Pike 409 (Stahlfeder) mit der FAST Compression lief sehr gut, also wirklich gut - besser als die 15er Pike.
140mm Federweg haben gut gepasst, manchmal hatte ich auf 130mm runtergeschraubt, wenns nur glatt war. 160mm brauchts da nicht, ist ja schließlich ein Hardtail, höchstens du hast schon eine 160mm, dann einfach mal testen.


----------



## Zonerider (3. März 2018)

SS = Steuersatz

Einpresstiefe können auch 18-22mm sein, habe ich jetzt als Info bekommen.

Edit:
Das RAW, wie gemacht?
SS - welcher ist geeignet, EC, ZS usw.?


----------



## imkreisdreher (3. März 2018)

Zonerider schrieb:


> SS = Steuersatz
> 
> Einpresstiefe können auch 18-22mm sein, habe ich jetzt als Info bekommen.
> 
> ...


Steuersatz war der originale von Alutech, der hat eine große Einpresstiefe von 25mm, sauber verarbeitet. Den kann man bei Alutech noch kaufen.
Entlacken bei Götz, steht auf Seite 1!


----------

